# Avoid these UGL's!!



## Zeek

Biogen

Pinnacle Gear

 Ip China

 actually avoid all the IP family including sampson since they sell his shit just the same.

Balakn pharmaceuticals

Geneza pharmaceuiticals

Dragon Pharma

 will add more to the lsit later and plz feel free to add your own here. The above are my top offenders


----------



## HH

Dont even get me started with biogen labs, you will see REAL rant..lol


----------



## beasto

What's wrong with BP? My training partner's buddy swears by them. I know that there is a lot of BP that is faked.


----------



## gymrat827

GP is also pretty popular.


----------



## Zeek

beasto said:


> What's wrong with BP? My training partner's buddy swears by them. I know that there is a lot of BP that is faked.



 Lots of fakes and underdosing, best to just avoid



gymrat827 said:


> GP is also pretty popular.



 They sure are popular or were at one time till the stupid underdosing. Why have a globally known brand only to tank it by cutting corners?


----------



## PillarofBalance

HH said:


> Dont even get me started with biogen labs, you will see REAL rant..lol



My first cycle was biogen test e and dbol. Fake ass oil didnt do shit!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Also add World Pharma/Asia Pharma


----------



## Infantry87

Whats up with AXIO then ? I thought at one time they were being made by the same guy


----------



## PillarofBalance

Infantry87 said:


> Whats up with AXIO then ? I thought at one time they were being made by the same guy



Axio is dog shit. Forgot about them. Made by same guy? As who WP?


----------



## Zeek

Infantry87 said:


> Whats up with AXIO then ? I thought at one time they were being made by the same guy



 Axio was awesome when they came out then the shitty counterfeiters got their paws on it


----------



## Infantry87

I guess not then pob. I thought i saw a thread on ology about axio=biogen same perosn or some shit. Forget it bro lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Infantry87 said:


> I guess not then pob. I thought i saw a thread on ology about axio=biogen same perosn or some shit. Forget it bro lol



Not that I am aware of. It was axio/regenerxxl or whatever. They had like 13 boards and them got busted. Looked like LE took over their servers. Mugzy and maybe Get Some know about this.


----------



## Infantry87

Whats the deal with Scrioxx? Are they still around or not so much anymore? I never hear about people running that gear anymore


----------



## Flyingdragon

They are done, they went by 2 different names.  The founder disappeared one day.  Rumors went rampant right afterwards.  Many people had sent them CIM and never received goodies.



Infantry87 said:


> Whats the deal with Scrioxx? Are they still around or not so much anymore? I never hear about people running that gear anymore


----------



## HH

PillarofBalance said:


> My first cycle was biogen test e and dbol. Fake ass oil didnt do shit!



Biogen was one the worst ugl's i have ever used in my entire life. It had to be pure oil IMO, but that was all that was available to me at that time. I sure as hell will not miss those days lol.


----------



## beasto

Sciroxx I know had some BIG issues with not being dosed accurate, under dosing from what I heard. I've always stayed away from it. See this garbage floating around the gyms locally.


----------



## irish_2003

Zeek said:


> Biogen
> 
> Ip China
> 
> actually avoid all the IP family including sampson since they sell his shit just the same.
> 
> Balakn pharmaceuticals
> 
> Geneza pharmaceuiticals
> 
> Dragon Pharma
> 
> will add more to the lsit later and plz feel free to add your own here. The above are my top offenders



good to see the OP was banned...i've had great success the last 2 years running lots of dragon pharma...all of you that know me, know i wouldn't rep a shitty sponsor or product line..


----------



## Yaya

Dragon is g2g.. GP ehhhhh..a bit weak. However op was a homo fucking scammer


----------



## SFGiants

Yaya said:


> Dragon is g2g.. GP ehhhhh..a bit weak. However op was a homo fucking scammer



GP's Arimidex is very potent maybe overdosed at least what I had was so damn good a little did too much.

That's is all I have experience with on GP stuff but will say the chque drops are fake as fake can be. How the hell can one call a tab a drop?

Yeah OP is a dipshit, stay away from all but Mao and Pinn is basically what he had to say!


----------



## SFGiants

irish_2003 said:


> good to see the OP was banned...i've had great success the last 2 years running lots of dragon pharma...all of you that know me, know i wouldn't rep a shitty sponsor or product line..



I don't think most people know that there are a few DP brands all spelled a little different or some sort of change to the name but in reality there is only 1 real true DP.


----------



## jake33

wish i would have found this forum first, i just got my test e from BP


----------



## AlphaD

Man I lucked out when I starting searching a year ago, I almost went with about every place listed #:-S  of course I was trying to choose which one is better out of them......finding shit in a pile of shit, i guess.  I will keep searching.


----------



## equalme

Anybody familiar with Synthetic Power?


----------



## SFGiants

equalme said:


> Anybody familiar with Synthetic Power?



From SA?

I think it's them from there and they have been around well over 5 years not sure how long but I know over 5 and with that said you don't stay that long if you suck.


----------



## regular

Zeek said:


> Balakn pharmaceuticals






See the attached photo.


----------



## 63Vette

Reg- it says your attachment is invalid bro.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette

irish_2003 said:


> good to see the OP was banned...i've had great success the last 2 years running lots of dragon pharma...all of you that know me, know i wouldn't rep a shitty sponsor or product line..




Not sure if you were here when the shit hit the fan but the OP was a crooked mother fucker who didn't want to do anything but pimp one specific lab. He had limited knowledge and was a big phoney scammer so whatever he says is worth zilch and almost always had an ulterior motive. 

I have seen your pics and if that's bunk gear you have been on - sign me up for some!

And LOL - looks like POB went in and edited the post by adding a lab.... lol

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## regular

63Vette said:


> Reg- it says your attachment is invalid bro.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Thanks bro, it's fixed now.


----------



## g0re

regular said:


> View attachment 464
> 
> 
> See the attached photo.



Wow, is that little bug actually inside the vile??


----------



## 63Vette

g0retekz said:


> Wow, is that little bug actually inside the vile??



Yep.... I wonder what size filter allows flys through? lol

But there is worse.... and it's intentional... I think.... Nova Labs out of Mexico.... right Reg??


GagMe,
Vette


----------



## regular

g0retekz said:


> Wow, is that little bug actually inside the vile??



Yeah, check this out. 

Nova Laboratorios out of Chihuahua Mexico intentionally puts dead worms in their bottles. They are the worst lab I'm aware of. The worm is even in their logo.







youtube.com/watch?v=oDlW5hB8Fpc
^ at 1:07 they show a bottle turned upside down with a worm floating in it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

regular said:


> Yeah, check this out.
> 
> Nova Laboratorios out of Chihuahua Mexico intentionally puts dead worms in their bottles. They are the worst lab I'm aware of. The worm is even in their logo.
> 
> pix.defcon5.biz/files/53232767267190202000.jpg
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=oDlW5hB8Fpc
> ^ at 1:07 they show a bottle turned upside down with a worm floating in it.
> 
> pix.defcon5.biz/files/28633539739732971422.jpg



I wanna eat the worm


----------



## g0re

63Vette said:


> Yep.... I wonder what size filter allows flys through? lol
> 
> But there is worse.... and it's intentional... I think.... Nova Labs out of Mexico.... right Reg??
> 
> 
> GagMe,
> Vette



Must be one of those super high density invisible filters.....


----------



## g0re

I'm gonna post the worm pic so people don't have to copy paste.....


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> I wanna eat the worm



That worm looks like it died from PIP... it's in pain, I can tell, it's in sheer agony right up until it took it's last miserable mouthful of EO. 

Honestly though... to fuck up such good looking vials, labels, and packaging by putting a cheesy ass worm in the vial... I mean WTF?

I would NEVER pin that shit with all those damn worm cells floating in that shit... would you pin this shit?? ^^^^^^


Respect, 
Vette


----------



## SFGiants

I know a lab that will stir the oil with his worm if you ask him too! :-0

Be nice enough to him he may add some worm spit in it too! :-&

If he pops up you can use him, lol get it pops up! =))


----------



## Bro Bundy

lol hell no I wouldnt pinn that mexican crap..anyone who would is outta their mind


----------



## Yaya

Tillet loves the worm


----------



## regular

g0retekz said:


> I'm gonna post the worm pic so people don't have to copy paste.....



Thanks, I still have too few posts to be allowed to post links.


----------



## PillarofBalance

g0retekz said:


> I'm gonna post the worm pic so people don't have to copy paste.....



This is the most disturbing thing I've ever seen relative to AAS.


----------



## DF

I agree with this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Christosterone

Who the fuck would inject something with a worm in it


----------



## g0re

Christosterone said:


> Who the fuck would inject something with a worm in it



Pretty freaking stupid. I wouldn't.....


----------



## Jada

U have to be crazy to pin ur self with that gear! A dead worm get the Fk out of here :0


----------



## HH

g0retekz said:


> i'm gonna post the worm pic so people don't have to copy paste.....




what the fuck is that nasty shit!!!!


----------



## cougar

Wow ,Thats Fucked up . Who would even buy that????


----------



## regular

HH said:


> what the fuck is that nasty shit!!!!



It's a worm bro. Looks like a turd though.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I guess they treat it like tequila lol


----------



## AlphaD

Man that shits scary! Seriously what are people thinking!?  So on top of taking ancillaries to combat e2 sides, you have to add a eod dose of dewormer!  Just F'ing nasty.


----------



## JOMO

Wonder what asshole thought that would actually be a good idea/selling point. Dont want to clog up your drawing needle.


----------



## airagee23

63Vette said:


> That worm looks like it died from PIP... it's in pain, I can tell, it's in sheer agony right up until it took it's last miserable mouthful of EO.
> 
> Honestly though... to fuck up such good looking vials, labels, and packaging by putting a cheesy ass worm in the vial... I mean WTF?
> 
> I would NEVER pin that shit with all those damn worm cells floating in that shit... would you pin this shit?? ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Yeah why in the hell would you put that in there? Makes no sense at all. Has anyone ever contacted them and asked them why they do this? Id honestly like to know their reasoning behind it.


----------



## losieloos

publicity stunt that's why there  trying to get the tabloids.


----------



## getbig9198

thats nasty as fuck..it sounds like a bad april fools joke or something!


----------



## StoliFTW

i know I'm late to the party but goddamn that's some nasty shit.


----------



## wideback

Few mos. Ago ordered geneza , t/a was surprisingly fast to bad the gear was severely underdosed


----------



## SFGiants

Avoid anyone that act's like a car salesmen and also claims to be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## 502

inject that you may wanna take some antibiotics with it. once you thought you saw it all.......


----------



## schultz1

I have been around a long time, thought I have seen pretty much everything.........Nope. This one has me shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## gmoney66

What about stealth sachets


----------



## JM750

I love how pinnacle is on this list. So many dumb asses think its the best gear in the world! LOL  I would't try it if you gave it to me.


----------



## Georgia

JM750 said:


> I love how pinnacle is on this list. So many dumb asses think its the best gear in the world! LOL  I would't try it if you gave it to me.



It could be fixed by now. All I know is it had to be dirty gear when I used it. No telling how they made it. In POBs toilet I'm assuming. I stayed a little under the weather the entire time. Like I was fighting a constant infection


----------



## anewguy

Zeek's thread about which UGLs to use.  Ironic...


----------



## SFGiants

Avoid the people to claim to be the best and one of a kind because they are not, the ones that are don't have to say so.


----------



## regular

Most of all avoid Zeek because he's a scammer, liar, and con man.


----------



## SFGiants

regular said:


> Most of all avoid Zeek because he's a scammer, liar, and con man.



Zeek The Sneak!


----------



## katelly

PillarofBalance said:


> Not that I am aware of. It was axio/regenerxxl or whatever. They had like 13 boards and them got busted. Looked like LE took over their servers. Mugzy and maybe Get Some know about this.



would you be surprised if I told you axio is still out there. When he went down he left a buddy of his 250000 amps and 40000 ten ml vials. He gives amps away to a guy on western border of usa and sell injects with a whole new lable. Peel off axio put on other label. lol Be amazed what you find in this world


----------



## DoriDori

Just FYI about Pinnacle. My buddy said that JB told him their carrier oil is "part safflower and part secret sauce". Whenever someone withholds info about whatever I'm about to inject myself with, I'm playing it safe and passing lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DoriDori said:


> Just FYI about Pinnacle. My buddy said that JB told him their carrier oil is "part safflower and part secret sauce". Whenever someone withholds info about whatever I'm about to inject myself with, I'm playing it safe and passing lol.



What the hell is secret sauce? Does all there shit have EO?


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> What the hell is secret sauce? Does all there shit have EO?



We know what we tell the ladies secret sauce is, just saying maybe the same stuff and the just say reheat it LOL.


----------



## DoriDori

Maybe it's angry bull semen.


----------



## BuffnStuff

PillarofBalance said:


> What the hell is secret sauce? Does all there shit have EO?



It's Big Mac sauce from Mc Donalds


----------



## Bro Bundy

if we only knew the secret to LNE...


----------



## frankenstein

I used to get from pinnacle and there stuff is sooooo watered down


----------



## frankenstein

Isnt that zeek from Pinnace???????


----------



## frankenstein

Zeek said:


> Biogen
> 
> Pinnacle Gear
> 
> Ip China
> 
> actually avoid all the IP family including sampson since they sell his shit just the same.
> 
> Balakn pharmaceuticals
> 
> Geneza pharmaceuiticals
> 
> Dragon Pharma
> 
> will add more to the lsit later and plz feel free to add your own here. The above are my top offenders



Zeek aren't you the dude who tries to push pin on everyone on ology??????


----------



## Yaya

frankenstein said:


> Zeek aren't you the dude who tries to push pin on everyone on ology??????





Lets just say he retired..


----------



## graniteman

Yaya said:


> Lets just say he retired..



lol, let's hope it stays that way .Wonder if this guy noticed that post is a few years old?


----------



## stellar

SFGiants said:


> I know a lab that will stir the oil with his worm if you ask him too! :-0
> 
> Be nice enough to him he may add some worm spit in it too! :-&
> 
> If he pops up you can use him, lol get it pops up! =))




He’s not a bad bodybuilder though,  check out a pic,    iyou wanna see something swell.    

OK, maybe we’re talking about different guys.   All jokes aside,   everyone knows a single tapeworm can turn a grueling 12 week contest prep into a 21 day walk in the park.  The walking works  synergistically with the little fellow.  Tip:  No.   It’s risky because they are slippery.  Put him all the way in and far up as possible.      Hint:  Begin your work together at the six week mark.  It gives him time to make the place feel like home.  Let him decorate.........alright, this is retarded.  Sorry about hijack.  My parasite got the better of me.   I will love him, though.  Goodnight sweet worm.


----------



## stellar

Ohhh.... nice first post.  Looking to gain me some RESPECT around here.  Terrible form.  Apologies.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Thanks for looking out for the boards best interests zeek


----------



## Leatherhead

Flyingdragon said:


> They are done, they went by 2 different names.  The founder disappeared one day.  Rumors went rampant right afterwards.  Many people had sent them CIM and never received goodies.


Wish I would've read this before I sent money in January. Bastards got me for $700... 5 months later, no gear and out the money.


----------



## Chillinlow

Add G.E.P. Shits bunk as **** anything from Bulgaria I’d just skip.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bro Bundy said:


> Thanks for looking out for the boards best interests zeek



Quote of the century right here Bundy


----------



## automatondan

Leatherhead said:


> Wish I would've read this before I sent money in January. Bastards got me for $700... 5 months later, no gear and out the money.



They attempted to shill here too about a year or so ago and were trying to get guys here to back them but we chased them out. Thats not how we run our board.


----------



## Leatherhead

That's good to know.  





automatondan said:


> They attempted to shill here too about a year or so ago and were trying to get guys here to back them but we chased them out. Thats not how we run our board.


----------



## BJJ-Goku

PillarofBalance said:


> This is the most disturbing thing I've ever seen relative to AAS.



It’s supposed to be fun guys. It’s like the worm at the bottom of the tequila bottle.  The worm will make you strong, ese!


----------



## Yaya

To the OP, .. how does one become a" guest?"


----------



## Iamnatty

Christosterone said:


> Who the **** would inject something with a worm in it



You eat the worm bro , that’s where all the gains are!


----------



## LEE GASPARI

Alinshop sells Balkan products. Please tell me his Balkan is legit.


----------



## LEE GASPARI

Anyone?
I have several bottles.


----------



## Utm18

LEE GASPARI said:


> Anyone?
> I have several bottles.



Never heard of them


----------



## NbleSavage

Fookin' Zeek, man...the irony in his posting a thread on UGLs to avoid. 

I still get 1st dibs on breaking his jaw.


----------



## Jin

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' Zeek, man...the irony in his posting a thread on UGLs to avoid.
> 
> I still get 1st dibs on breaking his jaw.



Thought he was dead....


----------



## NbleSavage

Jin said:


> Thought he was dead....



I looked into him a few years back after all the shite went down here and the last i knew he'd moved on to mod'ing on another board but went dark soon after. Dunno if this point if he's dead or alive. Not healthy for me to be carrying a torch fer him I know, but he's caught in my crawl. I should just let it go, I know.


----------



## LEE GASPARI

Jin said:


> Thought he was dead....



Who is Zeek?


----------



## Jin

LEE GASPARI said:


> Who is Zeek?



The guy who started this thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Shoe box full of gear


----------



## Bro Bundy

Jumbo shrimp !! Karen style


----------

